# Safely Disposing Of Old Fragrance Oils????



## Troy (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi,  I remember someone once telling me that you can't just trash old fragrance oils. I have a bunch that are at least 6 years old in my garage that were for candle making. I would like to dispose of them safely. How would I go about this? Any help would be great.

(edited)

Thank you in advance for any replies.    

Sincerely,

Troy


----------



## earthling121757 (Jan 7, 2018)

If you're in the USA, I'd say put an ad on craigslist. Put a reasonable price on the dye blocks (I don't think they go bad, but some may fade slightly) and throw in the FOs for free. Some other hobbyist candle maker I'm sure would be happy to check them out and use them.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 7, 2018)

I take my to a hazardous waste roundup since they are in labeled bottles


----------

